# Glueing silicome mat to wood



## DrCori (11 mo ago)

I'm trying to make a glue-up jig and want to glue silicone matting to my jig for easy unclamping and cleanup.
Any suggestions on how I might do this.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I would call 3M… 1 800 3M Helps I know they have tapes with adhesion to silicone surfaces, maybe also some other adhesives that will work for you. Get ready for a couple of hours on the phone, don't give up.

( Retired 3Mer)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I imagine there is some sort of specialized silicone-based bonder that may work. A quick google search didn't reveal anything specific for me though.

Have you considered attaching it by other means? Maybe staples or flat head screws and washers?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'm with Kenny. The whole idea of the silicon mat is so glue doesn't stick to it.

Let me see if I can explain an idea, Maybe put your mat on the board you want then put some strips of wood on the sides and screw those down which will pinch the Matt between them. To keep the strips of wood safe from glue just keep them waxed well.

Just an idea, screws through the mat might rip the mat.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO:

Use a automotive polyurethane window adhesive. 
Sticks like grim death to everything, including clean silicone rubber window gaskets. FWIW - the safety glass coating that prevents glass fragments from flying everywhere is silicone/acrylic hybrid polymer film.

3M Super Weatherstrip and Gasket Adhesive. 
Most automotive weatherstripping has silicone mold release and/or a vulcanized silicon rubber exterior. Another dastardly adhesive that sticks to everything, especially your hands and tools. It is acrylic rubber based, and not as flexible as urethane adhesive.

Standard RTV Adhesive and Sealant.
As long as the silicone rubber is clean (use MEK), and lightly abraded; it will hold well. Does not matter if it's the old stuff that evaporates acetic acid and burns your nose hair while wet, or the new Ultra type that is methoxy based and evaporates methyl alcohol during cure. The newer type has better overall adhesion to silicon rubber, but total adhesion strength is dependent on surface roughness. The bond will be mechanical, not chemical.

Both 3M and Nitto make double sided adhesive tape for bonding silicone rubber heating mats to glass, or metal. Not sure if wood is smooth enough for this to bond well? Nitto 5302A was formulated to stick to silicone rubber mats, but not easy to find. 3M sells VHB RP series tapes that should work, can also use 5900 series of VHB tapes for indoor application. Again, these acrylic adhesives will create mechanical bonds; so surface of silicone rubber mat needs to be abraded.

If you call 3M, they will probably recommend: 3M Plastic & Rubber Instant Adhesive PR100 plus use of 3M Instant Adhesive Primer AC79. It is an rubberized CA glue, and with primer sticks to most any silicone rubber. Using this on wood will require the pores be sealed, or wood finished; as this is not a gap filling adhesive.

Last but not least: GOOP Glue
It's a rubber solvent based adhesive. Sticks to everything. Adhesion can be degraded with heavy water exposure. Sold as shoe glue, but doesn't last very long on rain or snow boots. Bond softens at high temperatures. Not best stuff to use on shoes that walk on 140°F pavement in Arizona. But it bonds rubber sheeting to most anything.

Not an expert. Simply a retired adhesive and polymer applications engineer. 
Some of my former work associates that are working experts in adhesives, work for www.ellsworth.com. They have a good help line, and are supplier agnostic. Just note that nothing from Ellsworth is cheap, buying one tube/bottle at a time. They prefer to sell wholesale quantities.

Cheers!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe try a test piece and see if contact cement will stick it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a product called fast Cap Speed Tape which is a double coated tape that will stick to anything…until now. I've used this stuff to adhere UHMW to wood, and it works well for that. But it won't stick to a silicone mat (I just tried it). So while one of the suggestions ( I like the 3M thing) works I'd say this idea will require mechanical fastening of some sort.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Can't get much more comprehensive than what CaptainKlutz posted 



> ...
> 
> Not an expert. Simply a retired adhesive and polymer applications engineer.
> ...
> ...


Pretty sure that does make you an expert ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Can t get much more comprehensive than what CaptainKlutz posted
> 
> 
> > Not an expert. Simply a retired adhesive and polymer applications engineer. - CaptainKlutz
> ...


Maybe, in this instance.

Been away from industry for over 7 years now. So there may be new stuff I haven't used.

You should meet the nerds I call experts. Most are double/triple PhD chemistry nerds that make Einstien look like an idiot, and make me look like 5 year old on a tricycle wearing a tutu waving a glue stik in air. :-(0)


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Add me to the contact cement test run. Another option is to use silicon caulk.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I m trying to make a glue-up jig
> 
> - DrCori


Plywood, coated with Polyurethane, allowed plenty of time to CURE (CURE is different from dried by about 30 days in some instances) Wax that surface well, and glue will not stick. Keep your silly-cone mats for glue ups not on a solid surface. Also great for paints, and other solid finishes.


----------



## DrCori (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies, Some really great ideas, now I have a starting point.
The jig I'm making is for gluing up end grain blanks for cutting boards.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I m trying to make a glue-up jig
> 
> - DrCori


Interesting idea with the mat.

I use melamine as i tis dead flat and glue doesn't like to stick very well, but I'll also give it a liberal coating of paste wax if I expect a lot of glue squeeze out. For things like cutting boards which get real messy, I'll carefully apply clear packing tape, getting the edges to butt together without overlap or gaps.

The mat sure would be easier for multiple glue ups if you can get it to stick to the base like you want to do.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Another good non stick surface is bakery parchment paper, the wood glues tend to release from it quite well and it is cheap, lays flat and is disposable, available in sheets or rolls in various sizes, I like the 12×16 inch sheets available from Amazon as "Fasmov 500 Count Parchment Paper Baking Liner Sheets Pan liner, 12×16 Inches Non-Stick Precut Baking Parchment," I think it about 5 cents a sheet, not bad.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Another good non stick surface is bakery parchment paper, the wood glues tend to release from it quite well and it is cheap, lays flat and is disposable, available in sheets or rolls in various sizes, I like the 12×16 inch sheets available from Amazon as "Fasmov 500 Count Parchment Paper Baking Liner Sheets Pan liner, 12×16 Inches Non-Stick Precut Baking Parchment," I think it about 5 cents a sheet, not bad.
> 
> - Albert


That is not a bad idea! 
I've used double layers of waxed paper before, but glue does stick (doesn't penetrate), but the sander takes care of that.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

CaptainKlutz said:


> make me look like 5 year old on a tricycle wearing a tutu waving a glue stik in air. :-(0)


Come on Capn, you gotta post pics with a teaser like that. Heck even Kenny has his Cape pic on as his Icon.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

DrCori said:


> Thanks for all the replies, Some really great ideas, now I have a starting point.
> The jig I'm making is for gluing up end grain blanks for cutting boards.


I'm going to strongly suggest you don't lay a sillycone sheet into your glue up jig. You want that base to be as flat, and as unruffled, or unbunched as possible so your individual blocks lay in there without other items making them crazy. Adding a sillycone sheet in there I guarantee it won't lie flat, and it will affect your glue up. Either waxing, or poly coating the jig, allow for ample dry time, and glue will not stick, yet it lays in there flat enough it won't mess up your blocks, so they can mate tight as you can get them.

Keep the sillycone mat for using under a clamped glue up, to keep the mess off your tabletop, bench, car hood, whatever flat surface you are using as a base, to glue or finish on.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I successfully glued silicone pads to my edgebanding press but roughing up the back a lot and using solvent based contact cement.


----------

